# Ausfall von 1&1/Vodafone/Arcor



## Blacki (5. Februar 2010)

Am heutigen Abend dem 05.02.2010 brachen die Netze von Vodafone 1&1 und Arcor im Bereich Cottbus teilweise zusammen. 
Schon den ganzen Abend lang kam es zu Verbindungsabbrüchen und unnormal hohen Pings beim Ansteuern von Webseiten und Instant Messenger. Um ca. 22:15 kam dann der Ausfall.
Bei einigen Komilitonen und mir war dann keinerlei Verbindung mit Diensten im Internet mehr möglich (nicht ein mal Google war mehr erreichbar).
Auch telefonieren war mit Vodafone Festnetz nicht mehr möglich, was dne Schluss nahe legt ,dass Vodafone VoIP verwendet.
Derzeit ist zwar eine leichte aber immernoch keinewirkliche Verbesserung der Laage vorhanden (das Ladend er PCGH Seite hat knapp ne Minute gedauert bei einer Vodafone 16k Leitung).
Derzeit ist noch keine Stellungnahme von den jeweiligen Anbeitern vorhanden.
Angeblich soll auf heise schon etwas dazu stehen, aber ich kann nich auf die Seite gehen um zu gucken da es bei mir noch nicht geht.
Falls jemand ein paar ratschläge oder so hat, bitte gerne.


Mfg Blacki

datum geändert

Quelle: Der Threadersteller selbst.


----------



## Explosiv (5. Februar 2010)

Quelle nicht vergessen  ,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Februar 2010)

23.10.2010??? Is aber weit vorrausgesehn!


----------



## Blacki (5. Februar 2010)

quelle 
ihr seid ja lustig


----------



## darkfabel (5. Februar 2010)

ich glaube er meint ehr den 23.01.2010


----------



## Explosiv (5. Februar 2010)

Blacki schrieb:


> quelle
> ihr seid ja lustig



Das sind wir auch, aber Quellenangabe ist Pflicht. Wenn Du keine hast, macht hier sicher bald ein Mod zu. 
Hört sich blöd an, ist aber so .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Blacki (5. Februar 2010)

soll ich fotos posten??
oder wie??
das ist ne eigene erfahrung 
von daher bin ich die quelle 
und n paar komilitonen


----------



## whiteWolf86 (6. Februar 2010)

hi ich kann das nur bestätigen, benutze Arcor 6000 
und hab das Problem schon seit gestern Abend, hatte schon gedacht das bei mir was nich stimmt
heute nachmittag ging es so einigermassen aber jetzt spints auch wieder 

hoffe die kriegen das bald gebacken


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2010)

Ich ärgere mich auch schon den ganzen Abend. Mein UMTS-Stick will sich absolut nicht ins UMTS-Netz einwählen. Auch HSDPA klappt nicht. Wenigstens geht EDGE, aber das auch nur arschlangsam.

Da muss also irgendwas gewaltig im argen liegen.


----------



## Blacki (6. Februar 2010)

gut gut 
leigt ihr denn auch im raum cottbus?


----------



## whiteWolf86 (6. Februar 2010)

also ich wohne in Magdeburg, für die die das nich kennen, is die Hauptstadt von Sachsen-Anhalt


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2010)

Ne, Zerbst. Zwischen Magdeburg und Dessau. Von Cottbus etwa 1 1/2 Stunden wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Blacki (6. Februar 2010)

dann sind ja nicht nur wir betroffen 
mein telefon geht mittlerweile wieder gar nicht 
aber keine meldung der easy box das was falsch ist 
laut der ist alles in ordnung


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2010)

Mehr ist auf Heise.de nicht zu finden. Und eine öffentliche Stellungnahme habe ich auch nicht gefunden.
dazupasst:derzeitbundesweiteStörung | VodafonewillSparkursfortsetzen | News-Foren


----------



## whiteWolf86 (6. Februar 2010)

ja die easybox zeigt bei mir auch keinen fehler an wenn ich im browser auf sie zugreife

gestern hatt ich nur gesehen das bei der box selber die dsl und internet led´s nicht mehr da waren 
im augenblick sind zwar alle led´s da aber  das internet is sau langsam und auf viele seiten komm ich garnich mehr drauf 
is echt nerfig telefon hab ich allerdings noch nich getestet 

ich hoffe blos dass das bald wieder alles hinhaut


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2010)

Na offenbar sind die Festnetzleitungen gestört und die Mobilfunknetze. Ist also offenbar ein ziemliches Problem, das schon seit heute früh besteht.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Februar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Das sind wir auch, aber Quellenangabe ist Pflicht. Wenn Du keine hast, macht hier sicher bald ein Mod zu.
> Hört sich blöd an, ist aber so .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


Ich hab mal die Quelle hinzugefügt.


----------



## Blacki (6. Februar 2010)

@ INU.ID 
ok alles klar
danke dir

mein festnetz geht wieder und msn geht über miranda auch wieder


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2010)

Ja glaubst dus denn, UMTS geht auch wieder Und zwar richtig flott anscheinend


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (6. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ja glaubst dus denn, UMTS geht auch wieder Und zwar richtig flott anscheinend



Hat aber wahrscheinlich auch den Grund, dass grad kaum wer [verglichen zur Hauptzeit] online ist 

Mfg,

Kazoo


----------



## Communicator (6. Februar 2010)

Nee, ich wohne in Berlin. Und das geht mir mal richtig uffn Sack. Ich dachte schon das es nur an mir und der Leitung liegt. 20 mal den Router gebootet.

Na gut, abwarten.

Gruß.


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2010)

Bis Punkt 1 Uhr ging es nicht, jetzt plötzlich echt fix. Liegt also definitiv an etwas anderem^^


----------



## Blacki (6. Februar 2010)

die nutzen wohl n windows betriebssystem


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2010)

So, aus der Traum vom schnellen Internet
UMTS-Netz ist wieder weggebrochen. Der Stick findet es zwar, das Signal ist angeblich stark, aber einwählen ist unmöglich.....
Ich rufe frühs mal beim Vodafone-Service an, was der Sch... soll.


----------



## RudolfRudolf (6. Februar 2010)

Puuh, dachte auch schon, dass das nur bei mir so ist.  Sitze in Berlin und die Verbindung ist mehr als mies.  Einige Seiten (google, youtube) funktionieren einwandfrei, andere (yahoo) gar nicht.  Insgesamt dauerts bei den meisten Seiten ewig bis sie geladen sind.

Hoffe die kriegen das schnellstens behoben.  Bin froh dass ich diese Seite hier mal aufrufen konnte.


----------



## Genghis99 (6. Februar 2010)

Leute ist euch eigentlich klar, das die Technik bei den extremen Witterungen leidet ? Scheiss Winter, damit muss man rechnen.

Wenn an einer UMTS Antenne 5 cm Eis draufhängen ist Schluss mit lustig - das gleiche gilt auch für Richtfunkstrecken, Satellitenempfangsanlagen etc. Soviele Techniker mit Warmluftfön um Alles abzutauen gibts nicht.

Ist mir nur aufgefallen, das die Probleme aus Nordosten gemeldet werden. Hier in Hessen hab ich volles Acror DSL 6000.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (6. Februar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Leute ist euch eigentlich klar, das die Technik bei den extremen Witterungen leidet ? Scheiss Winter, damit muss man rechnen.
> 
> Wenn an einer UMTS Antenne 5 cm Eis draufhängen ist Schluss mit lustig - das gleiche gilt auch für Richtfunkstrecken, Satellitenempfangsanlagen etc. Soviele Techniker mit Warmluftfön um Alles abzutauen gibts nicht.
> 
> Ist mir nur aufgefallen, das die Probleme aus Nordosten gemeldet werden. Hier in Hessen hab ich volles Acror DSL 6000.


 

Wenn eine Satelliten Antenne Professionell aufgebaut ist.....daher von den grösseren Betreibern wirds wohl bei allen so sein, 

dann ist da eine Heizung eingebaut die sich bei 4C automatisch zuschaltet.
Für den Privathaushalt gibts das für eine Kathrein Schüssel auch.....allerdings schweineteuer.....in der Regel braucht man das als Privater net

zum Rest keine Ahnung....


----------



## Genghis99 (6. Februar 2010)

Das Zauberwort heisst Spezifiaktion. Wenn Betreiber davon ausgehen, das wir keine Witterungsverhältnisse wie in Finland haben - und eine Anlage für finnische Verhältnisse 50% teurer ist - dann haben wir sicherlich nicht die gleichen Anlagen.

Mobilfunkbasisstationen haben eine hervoragende Kühlung für den Sender - aber ich denke, in Deutschland keine Heizung für die Antenne. Da man diese hier bloss ein oder zweimal wirklich braucht, im Laufe der Lebensdauer so einer Station.

Genauso wie Deutsche Züge, S-Bahnen und Busse - oder das Schienennetz nicht für Sibirien gemacht sind. ROTFL - Wenn wir hier nur annähernd einen Winter wie in Sibirien hätten - würde wohl gar nichts gehen. Jedenfalls habe ich nicht gehört, das in Sibirien oder nur Moskau auch nur eine Schule wegen Schnees geschlossen bleibt ...


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2010)

Deutschland ist eh vorsintflutlich in sache Internet und DSL , man legt mehr wert auf Überwachung des Bürgers , als diesen mit DSL versorgen zu wollen ,
,wir hier sind immer noch ohne Versorgung obwohl Großstadt ,seid 2001 höhre ich wir immer wieder an  "es tut uns Leid" ,es interessiert auch nicht das dabei das man für den PC hin und wieder aktuelle Sicherheits Updates braucht , Beschwerden an zuständige Politiker werden gerne ignoriert aba GEZ für den PC soll man sofort zahlen für no DSL für den PC


----------



## Blacki (6. Februar 2010)

ich hab heute morgen mal meinen umts stick rausgekramt 
ich wohne knapp 200 meter von der antenne weg 
signal is angeblich sehr stark und einwählen ging auch recht fix 
zum winter thema 
so richtig winter is ja nu auch nimmer 
wir haben hier kaum noch minusgrade und wnen bewegts sich im bereich von -1 bis -5

@ mods
wieso wurde n der verschoben 
ich find des schon wichtig


----------



## MARIIIO (6. Februar 2010)

Wohne zwar in Baden-Württemberg, aber von Dienstagmorgen bis Mittwochmorgen war mein Anschluss auch tot (Ehemals ARCOR, jetzt Vodafone, DSL 6000)
FritzFon hat die ganze Zeit ne Verbindung gesucht, aber keine bekommen, somit wars Essig mit Internet UND Telefon...
Nach einem Anruf bei der störungsstelle teilte mir die Computerstimme mit, dass eine Störung vorliegt, die vorraussichtlich bis 22:30 behoben werden soll. Pustekuchen. Bei einem anruf am nächsten morgen wurde mir mitgeteilt, ich solle die Arcor easy box ans netz hängen, damit sie irgendwas messen können. Gesagt, getan, und nach 3 minuten zeigte die easy box auch wieder Netz an. Seit dem ging es wieder...

Für mich fühlte es sich so an, dass sie, um die störung zu beheben, ein paar leute oder regionen vom netz trennen mussten und einfach das anschließen wieder vergessen haben, da es nach nem einfachen anruf wie von geisterhand wieder ging...


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (6. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> Deutschland ist eh vorsintflutlich in sache Internet und DSL , man legt mehr wert auf Überwachung des Bürgers , als diesen mit DSL versorgen zu wollen ,
> ,wir hier sind immer noch ohne Versorgung obwohl Großstadt ,seid 2001 höhre ich wir immer wieder an  "es tut uns Leid" ,es interessiert auch nicht das dabei das man für den PC hin und wieder aktuelle Sicherheits Updates braucht , Beschwerden an zuständige Politiker werden gerne ignoriert aba GEZ für den PC soll man sofort zahlen für no DSL für den PC



In welcher Großstadt wohnst du denn?

Übrigens... Seit Arcor Vodafone ist häufen sich hier bei mir auch die (kleineren) Ausfälle. Alle paar Tage mal 5 min ohne Netzzugang unabhängig von der Tageszeit.
Ich kann und will wechseln, Vodafone bekommt es nur nach mehrfacher nachfrage per Email und Telefon nicht auf die Reihe mir meine Vertragslaufzeit per Post mitzuteilen... Leider brauche ich diese Schriftlich damit ich ein Wechselangebot in Anspruch nehmen kann :-/ 

Diese schlampereien beim Service kannte ich von Arcor auch nicht so extrem...Bis auf die üblichen 30min Warteschleife wurde mir immer sehr kompetent und schnell geholfen...Seit Vodafone ist das auch nicht mehr so, leider. Bestärkt aber meinen Wechselentschluss


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2010)

Lies dir das durch, dann weißt du warum der Service jetzt unter aller Sau ist.
Vodafone: Drastischer Sparkurs zahlt sich aus - Unternehmen - IT + Medien - Handelsblatt.com

Der Kommentar unten ist übrigens von mir


----------



## EinarN (6. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch Arcor kunde und seit arcor von Vodafone Übernommen wurde, ist das Service Mehr als MISERABEL auch Hier im Duisburger raum.
Fast Täglich sind Ausfälle von bis zu 15 Minuten bei Unegelmäsige zeiten. Auch heute, den 06.02.2010 waren 2 Ausfälle. Ein mal gegen 13 Uhr und 1 mal so gegen 18:30 Uhr. Von 16000er Leitung kann nicht mehr die rede sein. Sogar der Telefon anschluß Streikt gelegentlich. Ist echt unmöglich Geworden.
Wen die so weier machen, werde ich wohl den Anbieter wechseln Müssen und das schon zum 2 Mal innerhalb 8 Monate. 
Davor war ich bei Unitymedia. EIN ALPTRAUM 
Bei Unitymedia fast Wöchentlich bis zu 6 stunden Ausfahl auf ein Stück. 
Da ging nichts mehr. Kein Net, Kein Tel, kein TV und nicht zu Vergessen bei denen leuft alles über der TV Kabelleitung. Bloß Finger weg.
Ich hab nur angst das wen das so weiter geht, tretet Vodafonbe bald iin den Unitymedia fußstapfen


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2010)

ist doch nicht so schlimm  und nicht Lebens wichtig wenn mal 60 min 
ein Ausfall ist , solange das nicht täglich ober monatlich regelmäßig auftritt . 
Meine Oma würde jetzt sagen, früher hatte keiner Internet und keinem hat es gestört .


----------



## EinarN (6. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ist doch nicht so schlimm  und nicht Lebens wichtig wenn mal 60 min
> ein Ausfall ist , solange das nicht täglich ober monatlich regelmäßig auftritt .
> Meine Oma würde jetzt sagen, früher hatte keiner Internet und keinem hat es gestört .


Meine oma sagte Immer, wozu brauchst du ein Tonbandgerät? 
Wir hatten nur den kurbellgramophon und waren Glücklicher 
leider Endern sich die Zeiten, wir haben Internet und.........ich bin Trotzdem bei meine alten Tonbandgeräte Sammlung Geblieben aber Ich will auch das Internet haben wofür Ich monatlich Bezahle.


----------



## Blacki (7. Februar 2010)

Da muss ich amdintel zustimmen
früher gings auch ohne und alle waren glücklich
aber früher hatte man auch keinen Vertrag in dem klar geregelt wird das man dafür bezahlt und es somit einem zusteht (womit EinarN recht geben muss)
ein Brief vorher (falls es n Test ist) oder an Anruf oder ne Email hnterher (falls es n Ausfall ist) ist doch wohl nich zuviel verlangt 

ich würde ja am liebsten auch wechelsn aber der 32er tarif von kabeldeutschland is hier nich verfügbar und vodafone war das mit den wenigstens/kleinsten kompromissen


----------



## amdintel (7. Februar 2010)

ich sagte ja wenn das öfters vorkommt würde ich Maßnahmen ergreifen,also mehr als 3 x im Jahr z.b .
schon richtig die zahlen alle eine Grundgebühr  und sind gebunden  für 2 Jahre da hat man schon einen gewissen Anspruch auf Erfüllung  der bezahlten Leistung .aber wenn das nur 1 oder 2 x im Jahr passiert gibt es keinen Grund zur Panik , Fehler und System abstürzen können mal vor kommen.
Das passiert meist immer wenn Sysops  und System Verwalter die keine Ahnung habe s.g Updates einspielen.
Es ist oft Dummheit und Bequemlichkeit bevor man die System Soft auf die masse los lässt erst mal einen Test lauf zu machen, der dumme Kunde meldet sich ja von alleine , so läuft das heute in den Rechen Zentren der meisten Provider .


----------



## Genghis99 (7. Februar 2010)

Gut, zugegeben - Hier im Arcor Kerngebiet (30 km Luftlinie zur Zentrale) kenn ich sogut wie keine Ausfälle. Einzig das DSL Modem scheint hier und da zu Zicken, dann brauchts ein Reset.

Leider haben wir ein zentralisiertes System - und den ISP fehlt es manchmal schlicht an der Übersicht. Manchmal ist es auch die Machbarkeit. Wenn zu Beispiel einer der Hauptbackbones ausfällt, dann muss der Traffic umgeleitet werden. Das erhöht anderswo massiv die Netzlast.

Wenn ein Baubagger beim Buddeln das Kabel einer Unterverteilung zerreisst - heisst das noch lange nicht, das der Fahrer das gemerkt hat, oder der Bautrupp der Telekom schon daneben steht ...

Wenn die Leute sich natürlich wehren würden (wollten) dann könnte man Downtimes protokollieren und Regress Fordern. Sofern nicht in den Vertragsbedingungen seht, das eine Haftung bei Ausfällen, die von Dritten verursacht werden, ausgeschlossen ist.
Dann wird der "Schwarze Peter" endlos hin und Her geschoben....

Zu glauben, es wäre immer möglich, das Alles 100% ig perfekt funktioniert - ist naiv. Das klappt nicht. Nicht auf diesem Planeten.


----------



## EinarN (7. Februar 2010)

Blacki schrieb:


> ein Brief vorher (falls es n Test ist) oder an Anruf oder ne Email hnterher (falls es n Ausfall ist) ist doch wohl nich zuviel verlangt


Klar. Jeder kann mal Nachfragen aber wen Ich da Monatlich 60 Euro Blechen muss für eine 16.000er leitung + telefon + 2 x handyflat und fast Wöchentlich 1 oder 2 aussetzer von je 15 minuten habe, 1 x im monat abends bis zu 2 stunden wobei nicht nur das internet weg ist sondern telefon auch (festnetz u. mobil), da platzt mir echt der kragen.
Was passiert wen ich dringend telefonieren muss, z.B. ein Notartzt für meine 76 jährige mutter rufen, genau dann? 
Bezahle ich monatlich 60 EURO aber renne zum Münztelefon an der Ecke?
Da bin ich wohl im Falschen film, oder was ? 
Pfeif auf das internet weil da Sitze ich keine 24 stunden von 24 vor der glotze und abends..... naja.... ist noch erträglich weil man kann sich auch anderwertig beschäftigen aber wenigstens der  telefon muss einwandfrei und störfrei funktionieren, wenigstens diese grundkommunikation und das ist bei diesen preis wohl nicht zu fiel verlangt, oder?


----------



## Blacki (7. Februar 2010)

ich hab auch alles bei vodafone 
aber beide tarife getrennt 
und obwohl mein handy sehr spinnt geht mein d2 netz immer 
da hab ich wohl glück gehabt

liest hier einer hardwareluxx??
der artikel vorletzte ausgabe mit dem telefon??


----------

